# USB Drivers Unrecognized



## bovines (Mar 28, 2007)

I have been trying a few things on my own to fix my USB problems. The first time I realized I had a problem is when we try to sync our Ipod with the computer, which we have done a thousand times before, and the computer did not recognize it. I have also plugged in a flash drive that works beautifully on our laptop, but not on this particular computer. The wireless mouse works and so does our printer, when plugged in the front USB port. I have since removed and tried numerous times to re-install the drivers from the original CD. The software installs just fine and I can find it on the hard drive, but the wizard can not locate it even though I type in the specific location. Now in device manager I have the yellow ?'s next to the USB description. When I check update drivers, the same thing happens, the wizard can not locate the file it needs.

I am operating under Windows XP and have a Dell Dimension 8250.

I would be grateful for any advice you may have.

Thanks!


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

in the device manager click on view at the top and then show hidden devices
uninstall all usb listed
shut down the computer unplug all usb
reboot and close down again
replug in usb and rebooot


----------



## bovines (Mar 28, 2007)

I have already tried this a couple of times before I emailed you and I also went home last night to try it again. It's not just the devices that are not recognized, but all the USB drives are not operating. The software was installed, but the wizard is unable to locate the file.

Please let me know if there is anything else that may work or if there is something that I'm totally doing wrong.

Thanks for all of your help!


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Hi,

Open the USB area by clicking the + sign. Look under there for the word "ENHANCED" in any area. If you find it, then right click and select update drivers for that area and see if that helps. You do have SP2 installed on this computer, don't you??????


----------



## bovines (Mar 28, 2007)

I have just a bunch of yellow ?'s next to the USB Controllers and no option for "Enhanced" in the device manager. Yes, I do have SP2 installed.


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Hi,

Go down through all of them and right click and select update drivers. What that tells us if you do not have the word Enhanced in there is that you do not have usb 2.0 in there yet. 

Also, have you gone into the bios setup menu and enabled all your USB ports and also the USB 2.0 option????? YOu need to do that if you have not.


----------



## bovines (Mar 28, 2007)

How do I enable the USB ports through the BIOS Setup?


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Hi,

Just enter the bios setup menu (usually press DEL key on boot up) and go to the area (each board is different so flying blind on this board that I don't have) called *ADVANCED*. When there, scroll through until you get to the area called something (similar to) like *USB Controller *and make sure it is ENABLED. Also, *USB 2.0 Controller,* make sure that is ENABLED. Next, go to the area called *Legacy Support *and make sure that is ENABLED. If there are any more there, enable them.

Don't forget to save before you exit the bios setup menu.....give it a test run.

I hope you did try dai's suggestion to delete the complete area and then reboot and let the computer find the USB area again. If not, then you need to do that and if you don't know how to do that, post back.


----------

